
Google to offer app devs the same revenue sharing terms as Apple – immediately - npalli
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/8/11889298/google-apple-subscription-app-revenue-share
======
ganeshkrishnan
Maybe they ought to be more consumer focussed and developer friendly.

Their outrageous LIFETIME ban hammer on devs which cannot be argued with any
human inside googleplex and their bots making the decisions to shutter all
your gmail+drive+docs for violations of play store or youtube and also banning
any "related accounts" is absolutely abhorring.

My first startup was shuttered down by google because one of our devs used
"multiple sign in" to login with his personal account and then to our business
account. His personal account was banned for using "copyrighted images" and
google bot tied his account to our company and overnight everything in our
account was gone : docs, gmail, drive, adsense (they kept adwords alive
because it was being charged monthly).

I tried contacting everyone and anyone remotely possible and none could do
anything.

Plenty of stories like this was brought up to their head of public policy at
reddit AMA:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/35b6bt/we_are_senior_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/35b6bt/we_are_senior_members_of_googles_public_policy/cr2smcq?context=3)

Their VP promised to look into it but he never did. Even their engineering
department said that customer service was a "black box" and there is nothing
they could do.

Fuck Google. They went from a developer respected company to plain shill bags.

